# computer zusammenstellen



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,
 bin hier neu und wollte mal fragen ob der PC den ich mir zusammenstellen möchte ok ist, oder ob ihr mir was besseres empfehlen könnt:

Prozessor:Intel Core i5-357 K Prozessor der dritten Generation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Grafikkarte:EVGA Superclocked Edition NVIDIA GTX 66  Ti Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Mainboard:ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Gehaüse:Sharkoon T9 Value Green PC-Gehause ATX Midi Tower: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Festplatte:Western Digital WD2 EARX Green 2TB interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
DVD Laufwerk:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006VDAD98/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_7?ie=UTF8&smid=A2NB79FPZ6WKCN
Arbeitsspeicher:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004039HL6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195
Netzteil:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000ADPS86/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=A1XCF8DLK3OC2Y
Cpu Kühler:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005ERSN7G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1X0M9U5WW1195


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar mehr Infos würden uns helfen... du könntest und beispielsweise sagen was du mit dem PC tun willst...
...oder beantworte einfach die Fragen die du hier findest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html



Und bevor sonst einer schreit: Lass um Gottes Willen die Finger von LC-Power-Netzteilen... die Dinger sind gemeingefährliche China-Böller.
Es hat einen Grund, warum die so billig sind!


----------



## Affemitkeks (15. Oktober 2012)

Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand sind meines Wissens billiger, CPU z.B. 5 bzw. 7 € und Netzteil lieber eins aus der E9 reihe von BeQuiet z.B. be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. GPU ist glaub ich die hier eher empfehlenswert ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2OG-2GD5 Borderlands 2 Edition, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0364-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. 
Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne aber da kommt gleich bestimmt einer


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Beim Board reicht auch ein Produktvergleich , das Extreme4 brauchst du nur für Crossfire / SLI.

Der Macho passt wenn dann nur ganz knapp ins  Sharkoon T9. Da würde ich entweder einen anderen Kühler (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen3) oder ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen.

HDD würde ich was flotteres kaufen: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Samsung Laufwerke sind nicht so der Hit, alternativ: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk oder ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk 

Die Qualität bei TeamGroup RAM's ist schwankend, besser wäre z.B. Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Das Netzteil ist eine Katastrophe . Besser: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 oder Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3

Grafikkarte würde ich nicht im Referenzdesign kaufen, das ist recht laut und heiß. --> http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=824568&cmp=824427&cmp=822135

Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich möchte mit dem Preis unter 900€ bleiben und später kaufe ich mir noch bluray Laufwerk und eine SSD und es soll ein Gamer PC sein. Ich bin immer noch zwiespaltig mit der asus gtx 660ti und der evga gtx 660ti


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

Kauf die Asus.


Karten mit Referenzdesign sind laut und werden allgemein wärmer.
Kann ich dir selbst sagen, hab eine mit Referenzdesign: 2,5 Sone im Idle


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Reichen 450 watt als netzteil weil ich komm beim ausrechnen bei 480 watt raus


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2012)

Und wie rechnest du denn 

(ja 450W reichen mehr als aus)


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich möchte den Pc an den fernseher anschließen und erstmal will ich mir nur mainboar, cpu, festplatte, dvd, gehäuse und ram kaufen und weiteres später weil ich grad nicht genug Geld habe


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also ich will den pc an fernseher anschliesen un erstmal will ich mia nua mainboar und cpu und festplatte, dvd, gehäuse und ram kaufen un weiteres speter weil ich grad nicht so gut bin bei kasse


 
Dann mach das  Aber beachte Softys Ratschläge


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen guten Kühler vorschlagen und eingutes Gehäuse


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Reichen 450 watt als netzteil weil ich komm beim ausrechnen bei 480 watt raus


 
CPU: 77W TDP, sagen wir großzügig 100W mit etwas OC
Mainboard, RAM und son Zeug: grob 50W
GTX660Ti: 150W TDP, sagen wir mit starkem OC maximal 200W
Festplatten brauchen nicht mal 10W, ebenso wenig optische Laufwerke.

da kommste wenn du alles übertaktest und gleichzeitig voll auslastetst (was in der Realität nie der Fall ist) auf grobe 350W.
In der Praxis (beim spielen) wirst du es kaum schaffen, über 250W rauszukommen, im Idle biste vermutlich weit unter 100W.

Mit nem Netzteil, das 450W hat hast du nicht nur genügend Saft, da haste noch ein großes Polster nach oben sozusagen.

So lange du nicht eine zweite Grafikkarte einbauen willst reicht das für alle Belange locker aus.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke kennst du einen guten kühler der in des sharkoon t9 value reinpasst


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Der passt da rein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Gehäuse ist laut Hersteller 200mm Breit, wenn man da mal sagen wir 20 mm abzieht für Blechdicke und mainboard/Sockel dann kannste da jeden Kühler einbauen, der nicht höher als 180mm ist, da gibts schon recht viele zur Auswahl.

Sehr gute P/L Lüfter gibts beispielsweise von Thermalright.
Für diese CPU ist wenn du nicht stark übertakten willst ein True Spirit 120 ausreichend, den gibts bereits komplett für 20€:
Thermalright True Spirit 120

Etwas mehr Kühlleistung, dafür auch etwa 10€ teurer ist der Macho oder der schon vorgeschlagene Brocken:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120

Ich würde mich für den günstigeren entscheiden. Der ist leistungsfähig genug, um einen 3570K auch bei sagen wir mal 4,2 GHz noch problemlos zu kühlen und das reicht bei weitem aus um alle (kommenden) Spiele CPU-Seitig problemlos zu spielen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hier wird die max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe mit 160mm angegeben T9 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier wird die max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe mit 160mm angegeben T9 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH.


 
Ok... ich hatte nujr die 200mm Breite gefunden.

macht aber nichts, denn sowohl der True Spirit (156mm) als auch der Macho (150mm) sollten trotzdem reinpassen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok... ich hatte nujr die 200mm Breite gefunden.
> 
> macht aber nichts, denn sowohl der True Spirit (156mm) als auch der Macho (150mm) sollten trotzdem reinpassen.


 
Ja, das klappt schon.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also liste
Cpu:immer noch wie vorher
Gpu:ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2OG-2GD5 Borderlands 2 Edition, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse:wie vorher
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
DvD Laufwerk: Lg Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA
Cpu Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

Jap, sieht gut aus.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ist des so besser
Kann mir jemand bitte mal ausrechnen wievie alles kosten würde weil mein internet hängt heute öfters mal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

800 ca. + Gehäuse


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke dannn hab ich 100 euro gespart dank eurer hilfe

Falls jemand noch verbesserungen hat bitte schreiben

Es geht doch das ich erstmal keine grafik hab nur mit dem cpu oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

ja, du kannst die iGPU der CPU nutzen, dazu einfach den Bildschirm an einen entsprechenden Anschluss des Mainboards klemmen, den Rest macht das System automatisch.
Wenn du dann eine Grafikkarte einbaust steckst du einfach das Monitorkabel an die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard wechselt automatisch von der iGPU zur Grafikkarte.

Bitte benutze zukünftig den "Bearbeiten" Button unten rechts in deinen Posts, dann muss ich deine Posts nicht immer zusammenbauen


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke 
Hat wirklich keiner mehr verbesserungen gibts vielleicht eine bessere grafik oder irgendwas


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht passt eine GTX 670 noch ins Budget? --> Produktvergleich GTX670

Ansonsten sieht das prima aus 

Gehäuse würde ich das  http://geizhals.at/de/709619 nehmen, da ist die Festplattenmontage geschickter gelöst als beim T9.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

In dem Preisbereich haste die Wahl zwischen einer GTX660Ti oder einer HD7950.
Die geben sich nicht viel, die eine ist hier besser, die andere da. Das ist schlichtweg Geschmackssache.

Mehr geht da nur über eine 7970 oder eine 670, was eben entsprechend teurer ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Oktober 2012)

Erste frage ist zwischen der gtx 660 ti und der gtx 670 ein groser unterschied und zweite des gehäuse wo du mir gezeigt hast ist nicht schlecht aber passt der kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sein gamer pc falls er einen hat aufschreiben würde gerne mal vergleichen  un preis vielleicht auch danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Erste frage ist zwischen der gtx 660 ti und der gtx 670 ein groser unterschied


 
Eine GTX670 ist im Schnitt (natürlich immer abhängig von Spiel, Einstellungen und Auflösung) etwa 15% schneller als eine 660Ti.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Würde evtl. den Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600 CL9 nehmen, dann gibt es garantiert keine Probleme mit Rams.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie kann die gtx 690 mit nur einem lüfter auskommen da sie zwei gpu's hat


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Lautheit


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Lautheit


 
So extrem laut ist sie ja gar nicht^^ der Lüfter ist ja eher nur dafür da, dass die Wärme 
an den Kühlkörpern abtransportiert wird. Bei riesigen CPU Kühlern reicht da ja auch ein Lüfter
(z.B. beim Macho)


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist mir schon klar, aber die TDP zweier GTX680 ist doch bedeutend höher als ein i7-2700K @5 GHz


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

NVIDIA hat beim Kühler der 690 mMn schon gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

ja ein Leisetreter ist die nicht, aber wirklich laut auch nicht, da ist eine 7970/50 im rev. design schlimmer und zwar deutlich.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> NVIDIA hat beim Kühler der 690 mMn schon gute Arbeit geleistet.


 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ja ein Leisetreter ist die nicht, aber wirklich laut auch nicht, da ist eine 7970/50 im rev. design schlimmer und zwar deutlich.


 
Schon richtig, ich wusste nur nicht, wie ich dem Fragensteller anders antworten sollte  Und der Lüfter muss schon leiser sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand mal seinen pc aufschreiben ich will mal vergleichen


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

Was soll das bringen? Jeder hat unterschiedliche Anforderungen, Budget's und Anwendungsgebiete. 

Du kannst ja mal in die Signaturen schauen, viele haben auch auf ihrer Profilseite die Komponenten aufgelistet.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Mein PC

Prozessor
    Intel Core i5-3450 @-0,15V Offset 

Mainboard
    Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H 

Arbeitsspeicher
    8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9 @1,55V 

Festplatte(n)
    Crucial m4 128GB, WD Scorpio Blue 640GB 

Grafikkarte
    Sapphire HD 6450 1GB 

Sound
    - 

Netzteil
    be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W 

Gehäuse
    Corsair Carbide 300R 

Bringt dir aber auch nichts


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok, mach ich mal: 

i7 920 @stock
Xigmatek Gaia
be quiet S6-550 Watt
GTX460
Asus P6T
Billig-Case 
250 GB HDD
12GB RAM 1333 MHz


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2012)

Meinen Rechner findest du in meinem Profil (und Details darüber auch in den Blogs Nummer 13 und 14).
Ich fürchte aber, dass der weder zu deinem Aufgabengebiet, noch in dein Budget passt


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Oktober 2012)

Is die grafik vom intel i5 3570k gut kann mit ihr alleine minecraft oder solche spiele spielen


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Minecraft? 25 fps


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein, Minecraft nicht.

AnandTech - The Intel Ivy Bridge (Core i7 3770K) Review


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, Minecraft nicht.
> 
> AnandTech - The Intel Ivy Bridge (Core i7 3770K) Review



Naja, wenn man die Auflösung und die Details runterschraubt schon  (hier sind ja max. Settings @1920x1200)


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man die Auflösung und die Details runterschraubt schon  (hier sind ja max. Settings @1920x1200)


 
Wer bitteschön will bei Minecraft noch die Details runterschrauben?  Ich spiel mit Render Distance = Far auf einer HD6450 und es ruckelt bei großen Gebäuden mit komplizierten Schaltungen (Taschenrechner :ugly) schon ein bisschen. Wobei man sagen muss, bei Minecarft hat man fast nie genug Sichtweite, auf Extreme (mit OptiFine) komme ich aber nur auf 15-20 fps


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Jeanboy: Dann schon ...


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Oktober 2012)

Welche spiele kann man den spielen


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mit der HD4000 würde ich nichts spielen. Hol dir lieber einen i5-3450 und eine HD6450  Viel mehr Grafikleistung


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Die hd 4000 müsste mit einer Hd 6450 sehr gut mithalten können...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

nein.

Die HD7660D ist so schnell wie eine 6450.
Die HD4000 ist deutlich schwächer als eine 7660D.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> Die HD7660D ist so schnell wie eine 6450.
> Die HD4000 ist deutlich schwächer als eine 7660D.


 
Die 7660D ist so wie eine 6570  AnandTech - The Intel Ivy Bridge (Core i7 3770K) Review

Wenn die 6550D so wie eine 5570 ist dann ist die 7660D etwa wie eine 6570


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Intel HD 4000 Left 4 Dead 2 Performance | bit-tech.net

Also belegen net behaupten


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Intel HD 4000 Left 4 Dead 2 Performance | bit-tech.net
> 
> Also belegen net behaupten


 
Toll in DEM EINEN SPIEL. Aber die 6450 ist etwas besser als die HD zumindest in Minecraft


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Klicke unten auf NEXT. Da sind 3 Spiele im Test. Falls du es drotzdem net glaubst kann ich gerne weitere Benches raus suchen...


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Jaja ich glaubs dir ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Ivy Bridge graphics kills budget graphics cards - PC Advisor
Hier kannste es auch allgemein nachlesen.

Mich ärgersts halt nur wen solche Behauptungen losgelassen werden, ohne jegliche Beispiele zu besitzen


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Mich ärgersts halt nur wen solche Behauptungen losgelassen werden, ohne jegliche Beispiele zu besitzen


 
Minecraft 
Und ich habs ja auch gemerkt also musst nicht nochmal nachtreten


----------



## meik19081999 (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die antworten
Welches betriebssystem würdet ihr empfehlen


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Windows 7 Home premium 64 Bit. Am besten bei Amazon kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Jap, Home Premium reicht auch.

Professional ist teurer und bietet Features, die man eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2012)

Da fürht kaum ein Weg an Win 7 64bit vorbei.
Welche variante davon du nimmst ist relativ egal, die Home Premium sollte für alles ausreichend sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Oktober 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A 140mm 900-1300rpm 19-21 db(A) | Thermalright | nach Hersteller | CPU-Kühler | Kühlung & Lüftung | Hardware | hoh.de
psst der in des sharkoon t28 rein


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2012)

Nicht ganz . Der hier passt . EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei manchen passt es, bei anderen wieder nicht  Also wenn, dann ist das sehr knapp und es könnte sein, dass der Kühler an der Seitenwand des Gehäuses aufliegt, was dann zu unschönen Vibrationen führt.

Daher würde ich einen anderen Kühler kaufen (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen 3 oder den kleineren Macho 120).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

http://geizhals.de/398435

http://geizhals.de/814357

http://geizhals.de/709844

Links kommen


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Oktober 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A 140mm 900-1300rpm 19-21 db(A) | Thermalright | nach Hersteller | CPU-Kühler | Kühlung & Lüftung | Hardware | hoh.de
ASUS GTX660 Ti-DC2OG-2GD5 2GB GDDR5 Borderlands 2 Edition 2x DVI HDMI DP | Asus | GeForce GTX Serie | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Z77 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | Gigabyte | Sockel 1155 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB 3,5'' Sata 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB | HOH Tipp | Festplatten | Hardware | hoh.de
LG Electronics GH24NS DVD Brenner 24x SATA schwarz bulk | LG | S-ATA | DVD Brenner | Laufwerke & Zubehör | Hardware | hoh.de
G.Skill 8GB RipJaws-X PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 1x8GB | 8 GB | Einzelmodule | Größe | 1066 - 1333 | DDR3 | Desktop | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware | hoh.de
be quiet Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 80+Gold | 400-500 Watt | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x3.40GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge | Sockel 1155 | Intel | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de
und noch sharkoon t28 blue
so müsste des doch ok sein oda gibts noch was zu verbessern und noch eine frage was bedeuten eigentlich diese bit zb windows 32bit und 64bit bei farben weis ich des aber was bedeuten die bits bei den systemen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Mit 32 Bit kannst du nur maximal 3,2 GB RAM verwenden, deswegen 64 Bit


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Oktober 2012)

also is der pc so ok


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Anderen RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600 MHz Dual Kit 8GB


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Beim RAM bitte diese nehmen Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Der Macho passt nicht in das T28.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Entweder anderes Case oder den Alpenföhn Brocken


----------



## meik19081999 (11. November 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2OG-2GD5 Borderlands 2 Edition, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0364-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
so ist er jetzt ok passt auch ram unter kühler oder kühler ins gehäuse


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

Manche berichten, dass der Macho ins Sharkoon T28 passt, andere wiederum sagen, dass er nicht passt 

Ich würde daher sicherheitshalber einen anderen Kühler nehmen, z.B. den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen 3.


----------



## Leckrer (11. November 2012)

Hab den Brocken im T28...passt


----------



## meik19081999 (11. November 2012)

Also passt der brocken danke für die antwort is der pc so ok


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

Link: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du könntest aber auch was Schöneres nehmen: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also passt der brocken danke für die antwort is der pc so ok



Ja, sonst sieht das geschmeidig aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. November 2012)

Ok bis weihnachten is dann alles bestellt danke an alke für die hilfe


----------



## meik19081999 (12. November 2012)

Wenn Er fertig is dann gibts foto


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Beim Kollegen hat der Macho nicht gepasst. Den Brocken hab ich selbst, der hat 2mm Luft zur Wand.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. November 2012)

Des ist gut danke


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2012)

hey leute hab doch nochmal ne frage hab gestern ne medion geforce 4 8x ti4200 version 1.0 bekommen find den treiber für die graka aber net kann mir bitte jemand ein link geben


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. November 2012)

Welches Betriebssystem ?


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2012)

windows XP


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2012)

32 bit
kann ich mit der graka dann eigentlich minecraft zocke können


----------



## KaiTorben (18. November 2012)

Ja, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mit 256er Texturen Pack, Extrem Sichtweite sowie 16x AA und 16x AF


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2012)

weil im moment steht wenn ich minecraft starte bad video card driver un dass es accerladet opengl mode nich finded oda so


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. November 2012)

WinXP/2k 32-bit - (93.71)


----------



## KaiTorben (18. November 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:
			
		

> weil im moment steht wenn ich minecraft starte bad video card driver un dass es accerladet opengl mode nich finded oda so



Versuch mal bitte Deutsch zu reden.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2012)

1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
ich würde jetzt des obere bestellen wollen ist das untere mainboard des geld was es mehr kostet wert oder net is da ein großer unterschied


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. November 2012)

Mach einen Kompromiss und nehm das Z77X-D3H


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2012)

Was hat es den mehr ich nehms warscheinlich würd aber trotzdem gern wissen was es mehr hat


----------



## Jeanboy (21. November 2012)

Damit kannst du SLI betreiben, ansonsten mal hier schauen:

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

ich will mir auch später ne ssd kaufen was für eine würdet ihr empfehlen


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> ich will mir auch später ne ssd kaufen was für eine würdet ihr empfehlen


 
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

P/L mäßig das beste, was du bekommen kannst


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Ja, oder die: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

Ich bevorzuge samsung weil ich mit samsung in vielen gebieten gute erfahrung gemacht hab danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Alles klar, viel Spaß damit 

Die Samsung ist keineswegs schlecht


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

Ich bevorzuge samsung weil ich mit samsung in vielen gebieten gute erfahrung gemacht hab danke


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

Oups mein tablet hat sich aufgehangen un hats nochma geschikt


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

Kennt jemand jemanden der ne alte sata festplatte verkauft egal wie gros


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Eröffne dazu bitte einen Thread im Marktplatz.

Leider hast du aber keine Berechtigung für den MP. Erst wenn du 100 Posts hast und 60 Tage registriert bist.


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. November 2012)

Festplatten würde ich nicht gebraucht kaufen. Und nun schon tripple post


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2012)

Was is tripple post


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal ne frage  also wie lange denkt ihr reicht der pc und momentan gibt es doch auch solche packs mit grafikkarte un paar spielen kann mir jemand vielleicht mal ein pack zeigen ich will mir die asus gtx 660ti borderlands edition kaufen gibt es vielleicht ein pack mit mehreren speiln ?
Danke


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei AMD gibt es bei manchen Händlern bis zu 3 Spiele für lau: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor

Bei einer nvidia Karte ist Assassin's Creed 3 und Borderlands 2 dabei: Assassin's Creed III GRATIS - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die 660TI ist mit der 7870 vergleichbar...


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Die 660TI ist mit der 7870 vergleichbar...


 nö, mit der 7950.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> nö, mit der 7950.


 Je nach spiel ist die 7950 aber schneller als die 670 oder gleichschnell manchaml auch langsamer


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Je nach spiel ist die 7950 aber schneller als die 670 oder gleichschnell


 eh net. nvidia hat auch einen neuen treiber gebracht. die gtx670 hat schon n bisschen zugelegt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Reihenfolge ist so: 1. ist die GTX670, dann die HD7950, dann die GTX660Ti, dann die HD7870, dann die GTX660 und so weiter.
Die HD7970 habe ich jetzt mal nicht aufgezählt, die liegt noch etwas über der GTX670.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist so: 1. ist die GTX670, dann die HD7950, dann die GTX660Ti, dann die HD7870, dann die GTX660 und so weiter.
> Die HD7970 habe ich jetzt mal nicht aufgezählt, die liegt noch etwas über der GTX670.


 je nach spiel auch wieder auf dem niveau der 680 (Die Ghz edition aufjedenfall)


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die 660TI ist *zwischen* 7870 und 7950


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Dezember 2012)

So habe ich es auch gepostet oder bin ich blind ? Ich schrieb: ...; HD7950, GTX660 Ti, HD7870, ...
Oder  ?


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Dezember 2012)

Also wegen den packs würde gern haben das die graka dann von asus is un ich bevorzuge eher nvidia


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur raten, was Du meinst  Daher: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Ratracer008 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die 660TI ist auch eine  Karte. Vorallem mit DCU II Kühlung


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau die mein ich. Von dieser karte giebt es ja ein pack nur mit borderlands 2 . Wenn ich sie von mindfactory bestelle ist da borderlands 2 und ac3 drin


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Genau, dann sind die beiden Spiele als Download-Gutschein mit dabei


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Du bekommst dann eine Mail mit den Codes...


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist der preis für die karte akzeptabel oder überteuert . Dann ist ja gut wenn beide spiele dabei sind


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Preis ist schon OK: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809050/pid/geizhalshttp://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=63731&agid=1156&pvid=4nio7y6qq_hb0g0o7g&ref=13


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sind bei den komponenten die notwendigen kabel eigentlich dabei oder nicht?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sie müssten reichen...

Es sind nur keine Kabel für 10 FP's oder so dabei, so viele hast du ja auch nicht


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich mein die kabel für intern die für extern hdmi etc. Hab ich also ist alles dabei des ist gut danke


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch die internen gemeint...

Die sind bei allen MB's dabei


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ahh ok


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann kannst du jetzt bestellen


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wird leider noch ein bisschen dauern  aber bis ostern sind alle sachen drinn gehäuse ist schon bestellt den rest bestell ich zusammen wenn ich genug geld hab


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Bis Ostern gibt es sicher aktuelleren Kram günstiger. Ich würde nicht nach und nach kaufen, sondern das Geld zusammensparen und dann alles auf einmal kaufen.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Genau des mach ich ja ich hab jetzt nur des gehäuse gekauft


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Achso, dann ist ja gut. Dann würde ich den Thread hier nochmal kurz aus den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums holen, kurz bevor Du bestellst 

Denn bis Ostern könnte es z.B. schon die HD8xxx-Serie von AMD geben.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ok mach ich dan mal wenn des geld zusammengeflossen ist vielleicht kann mich ja mal amd mit der neuen generation überzeugen bin noch nicht so ein großer fan von amd


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, mal abwarten. Ich erwarte keine Wunder von der HD8xxx, denn in den letzten Jahren sind die größeren Leistungssprünge immer mit einem Shrink in der Fertigungstechnik einher gegangen, aber die HD8xxx wird wie die HD7xxx in 28nm gefertigt. Aber ich hoffe das beste für AMD


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Melde dich vor Ostern nochmal, weil es dann neue und andere Hardware gibt


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Jep mach ich hoffentlich gibts ne neue entdeckung ;D wie zb quantenpc oda so


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Dezember 2012)

LoooooooL

Bis Ostern ist ja noch was zeit


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich mal ein bisschen informiert über quantenpc un wenn man 50 atome auslesen kann(als cpu benutzen kann) hat man die gesamtleistung von allen aktiven cpus momentan


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Geile Idee...
...das wird aber noch lange dauern


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Aber denk mal nach wieviel atome nur ein staubkorn hat  ja leider wirds noch ein bissle dauern. Intel soll schneller machen


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Und AMD sollte dann nicht verrec***, äah Pleite gehen...


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich blick zwar einigermaßen wie ein quantenpc funktionieren soll aber blicke die quantenphysik nicht


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich blick zwar einigermaßen wie ein quantenpc funktionieren soll aber blicke die quantenphysik nicht



Das geht den meisten so, kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon ziemlich kompliziert...


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand vielleicht lust nochmal im thread hier alle komponenten nochmal rauszusuchen weil am tab geht des schlecht ^^ 
MoBo weis ich des gigabyte z77x-ud3h
Grafik: asus gtx660ti
Gehäuse:sharkoon t28 vlaue oder so
Und den rest find ich nixmehr in dem thread am tab währe nett wenn des jemand macht


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Dezember 2012)

das Ud3h gepaart mit einer GTX660Ti? Die Empfehlung kam sicher nicht von uns...

Gehäuse: Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Mit welchem mobo ist sie den zu empfehlen? Das mobo sollte umgefähr die gleixhe ausstattung haben


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Dezember 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Mit welchem mobo ist sie den zu empfehlen? Das mobo sollte umgefähr die gleixhe ausstattung haben


 
Lieber eine leistungsstärkere Karte und dafür ein Mainboard, das bisschen günstiger ist.

Oder brauchst du eSata?


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Nein brauch ich nicht also des budget ist bei absoluten max. 900€


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

Das hier reicht i.d.R. völlig aus: Produktvergleich


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Also dann würde ich des dh3 nehmen aber ist des gut mit der 660ti oder nicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX660 Ti kannst du nehmen, ich würde jedoch eher zur HD7950 greifen. Das Z77-D3H ist sehr gut


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Also passen die zwei zusammen. Ja ich bleib bei der 660ti


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die beiden Komponenten passen problemlos zueinander 
Bei der GTX660 Ti würde ich zur Gigabyte mit dem Windforce Kühler oder zur Asus mit dem DCII Kühler greifen. Die sind beide recht leise.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Gug mal eine seite weiter zurück ich hab mich schon informiert un ich nehm die asus un mir gefällt ihr design


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Syr wegen doppelpost kann aber nicht editieren mit der ap ^^
Also des ganze system 
Cpu: intel i5 3570k
Gpu: asus gtx 660ti
MoBo: gigabyte z77-d3h
Nt: be quiet! Straight power 480w
Gehäuse: sharkoon t28 blue
Ram: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz
Kühler: ekl alpenföhn brocken
Dvd: LG GH24NS Retail schwarz
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Ist desjetzt so okungibt irgendein teilmit einem anderen probleme oder so oder gibt es noch vorschläge


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Wenn Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst, reicht auch ein Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist der preis unterschied gros wenn nicht hab ich gern ein geordneteres innenleben ;D


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

Sind ~20€ zwischen dem Straight E9 400 und dem CM 480W.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich belass es bei dem mit 480w weil ich will ja noch irgendwann übertakten da kann ein bisschen mehr spielraum net schadne na


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 250 Watt ziehen, genug Luft nach oben hättest Du also auch mit dem 400 Watt Netzteil. Aber wenn es nicht auf jeden € ankommt, würde ich auch das CM 480W nehmen.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich nähmlich auch  dan hab ich kabelmanegment.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja vergessen Frohe Weihnachten an alle!! 
Und nochmal ne komische frage passt nicht so gut rein aber trotzdem findest ihr des iphone 4s oder samsung galaxy s2 besser und welches ist besser


----------



## Ratracer008 (26. Dezember 2012)

Dazu machst du am Besten einen Thread im Smartphone Bereich des Forums auf. Ich persönlich würde zum 4s greifen 
Aber nur, weil ich iPad und iPod besitze und deswegen natürlich viel Geld für Apps ausgegeben habe...


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt es sich anstatt des gigabyte z77-d3h des z77x-d3h zu nehmen für den unterschied oder nicht da ist der unteschied ja nur das es sli unterstützt oder?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Z77X-D3H kann man besser übertakten, das "normale" Z77 D3H ist da etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mit dem Z77X-D3H kann man besser übertakten, das "normale" Z77 D3H ist da etwas eingeschränkt.


 
Was sollte denn dort eingeschränkt sein ?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Da kann man den Vcore kaum erhöhen, deswegen ist das nicht soo empfehlenswert.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Da kann man den Vcore kaum erhöhen, deswegen ist das nicht soo empfehlenswert.


 
Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das klappt völlig problemlos.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Echt? Haben aber n paar Leute berichtet...

Wenns geht dann man das ohne Probleme empfehlen^^


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann war's das z77 d3s oder so. Aber bei einem der Boards ging das nicht


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Alao lohnt es sich für die paar € des z77x zu holen oder nicht


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann war's das z77 d3s oder so. Aber bei einem der Boards ging das nicht


 
Irrtum Hansi, das klappt bei beiden .


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann wars das DS3H, das war irgendwie an den Funktionen beschnitten^^

@meik
lohnt sich nicht. mit dem D3H kann man auch gut übertakten.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Dezember 2012)

Also reicht das Z77-D3H, auch, wenn das mit "X" etwas schicker ist .


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch nix gehört das es einschränkt.
Was hat des z77x eig. Mehr als des normale z77 d3h auser sli


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Da schau selbst Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Alao lohnt es sich für die paar € des z77x zu holen oder nicht



Vergleiche beide Boards, Schau was das eine mehr kann und überlege dir ob du das brauxhst.

@legacyy: jop das ds3h wird's wohl dann sein


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Da nehm ich lieber des z77-d3h lohnt sich für mich net wegen 2x usb3.0 mehr und für sli wo ich nicht nutzen werde mehr geld zu geben und des blau passt besser zum t28 mit blauen licht innen usw.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gute Entscheidung .


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich find den unterschied zwischen der asus gtx 660ti dc2t; dc2og; dc2o ;dc2; dc2tg kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Dezember 2012)

Du hast das "nicht" vergessen . Kaufe Dir für das Geld besser eine Asus 7950  , oder eine Sapphire/Gigabyte/VTX.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok mal gugen weil des könnte noch 2-3 monate dauern bis alles bestellt ist. Oupsi ^^ hab des "nicht" wirklich vergessen. Bei der asus 7950 gibt es wieder diese dc2; dc2o


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es so lange dauert am besten dann noch mal melden


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich eher für die niedrig getakteten Grakas. Bei den ab Werk übertakteten liegt oft eine (sehr) hohe Spannung an. Besser selbst ocen : MSI Afterburner

Overclocking: Grafikkarten


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab aber immer noch nicht den unterschied verstanden? Sry binn jetzt mal neugierieg was issen der unterschied bei den dc2 usw.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Der Unterschied ist der unterschiedlich hohe werksseitig eingestellte Chiptakt. Da merkt man außer in Benchmarks so gut wie keinen Unterschied, daher würde ich auch ruhig die mit dem niedrigeren Chiptakt nehmen. Bzw. die werksseitig übertakteten nur, wenn der Aufpreis relativ gering ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke softy ich kauf einfach die billigste wariante da kann ixh ja dann selber übertakten noch


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ok danke softy ich kauf einfach die billigste wariante da kann ixh ja dann selber übertakten noch



Nimm eine der Karten die wenigstens ne vernünftige Kühlung hat und nicht lauter is als ein Diesel.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehm ne asus mit dcu2 kühlung odda wie die heist die is leise ich mein ich nehm die mit dem langsamsten chiptakt die billigste


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Genau, ich würde die hier nehmen: ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0362-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Es ist die günstigste, die hier ist wegen OC 10 Euro teurer: ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Jap habs jetzt verstanden  aber mal gugen vielleicht kommen par neue grafikkarten raus bis ostern oda ein bissle früher wann ist eig die 7xx reihe von nvidia geplant


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Jap habs jetzt verstanden  aber mal gugen vielleicht kommen par neue grafikkarten raus bis ostern oda ein bissle früher wann ist eig die 7xx reihe von nvidia geplant



Glaube 3. Quartal 2013


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Soo spät D:


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Vor Mitte 2013 rechne ich nicht mit einer GTX 7xx


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich ganz gut so. Da ärgere ich mich dann nicht über den Kauf der 670^^


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Werden die 7xx viel mehr leistung haben oder nua in gewissen maßen?


----------



## target2804 (26. Dezember 2012)

Habe leider keine Wahrsager Fähigkeiten. Allerdings müssen die grakahersteller irgendwann mal mit stärkeren Single GPUs nachrücken.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Jap weil wie ich seh is farcry 3 nichma mit ner 690 perfekt speilbar. Die hetten des spiel hardwarefreundlicher machen müssen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Spielehersteller wollen auch dass die Firmen mehr und teurere Hardware verkaufen. So ist das halt ...


----------



## meik19081999 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja schon klar aber sobald die hardware noch net da ist solln se die spiele hardwarefreundlicher machen un vielleicht speter nen patch machen wo dann mehr leistung erforderlich ist momentan kann ich nichma anno 2070 auf unserem laptop spielen mit ner gm 8400s^^ schon fast antik des ding schafft aber prototype 2 mit 2-3 fps


----------

